# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: Decompiler Delphi

## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 

بهترین Decompiler دلفی چیست ؟!

ممنووووووووووون

----------


## Nima NT

به نظر من DeDe ؛ به 2 دلیل ، اول اینکه خیلی سریع هست و دوم اینکه کمتر در دکامپایل کردن کدها به مشکل بر میخوره ( منظورم دی اسمبل کردن هست ).

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

کسی این برنامه داره آموزش مخوام

----------


## Nima NT

برنامه رو ميخوايد يا آموزش ؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

با سلام هر دو را مخوام

----------


## jirjirakk

لینک : http://www.softpedia.com/get/Program...ers/DeDe.shtml

از Miror لینک می تونید دانلود کنید.

----------


## jamshimi

سلام دوستان
وقتي با اين برنامه يه فايل را Decompile مي كنم بدون هيچ مشكلي برنامه كار Decompile را انجام ميده بعد Project را ذخيره مي كنم .اما موقع باز كردن اون با دلفي پيام خطاي زير ميده نميدونم علت از چيست


Cannot find resource file: C:\Documents and Settings\Mahtab\Desktop\DPT\DPT.res.  Recreated.

با تشكر

----------

